# Sycamore for Grandson



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I started a new stick this weekend for one of my grandsons, Grant. He loves my sticks and wants to play with and study them every time he comes over. My wife was at a soccer game with his family and he found a couple of skinny little sticks that were no good for anything but kindling and asked his grandmother to give them to me to make something out of.

His birthday is in two weeks so I figured I just had to make him a stick. I went to the creek, my favorite stick finding place, and found a sycamore stick I though I could use. I started a wood spirit hiking stick that, if he cares for it, will last him a lifetime. This is the first sycamore I have carved. It will be a little big for him, but he will grow into it. Pictures to follow.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Sycamore can be really nice, tho' it is quirky. Because it can be a fast growing tree, branches that grew when the tree got lots of water sometimes are a little weak. I've used it several times, and some sticks will be quite ridged compared to others of the same diameter. There can be odd gnarly spots where there were side branches that dropped off. I've found that if I am not removing the bark, it can be rubbed enough that all the flaky patches will come off, and the remaining base layers has held on after a simply stain and/or oil.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Grandkids are my favoret persons to make sticks for. They get so excited,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The sycamore I have used has a beautiful green to brown color when the bark is left on. Boiled linseed oil really "popped" the colors and it was nice wood to work, carved clean with few fuzzies or chip out. Your G-son should really like it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Giving a young boy a nice stick to play with can also be a good way to get back at his parents. 

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sycamore is a favourite over her for stickmaking its a nice wood to carve and should make a good stick.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Grandson is coming over tonight and I will give him his stick with an admonishment to his father not to steal it from him ;-).


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good woodburning nice to see a plian stick without fancy paintwork, although i do like tinted work


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm sure he'll love it., Nice work! Carving is a skill I envy.

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Rodney said:


> ... Carving is a skill I envy.
> Rodney


Thanks guys.

Rodney, I am a just beginner - I got a couple of books and looked at a lot of pictures, then just started whittling. You can do it too, all you have to do is start. I learn something new with every piece I do.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats how it all starts a couple of books and a few cheap tools, which generally are rubbish. Then you get hooked. But when you start modifying designs and redrawing them to suit your needs it become a essential part of your week. Then you want more tools and better quality. But its enjoyable .Then you find your meeting up with people with the same interest so it becomes a social thing as well you acquire different material exchanging things like rams horn sheets learn new techniques. Developing your work even more and you can attain a good standard .


----------

